# My roamio isn't on my one and only account :-).



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

With lollipop destined to show up any day now, I unrooted my Nexus 7. Since I have it unrooted, I tried to install the android app from scratch to setup streaming.

The very first thing the apps does is say "Hey! I've detected a streaming device, do you want to setup streaming now?"

Foolishly, I answered "yes". It thinks for a while and says the roamio I'm trying to setup isn't on the account I logged in with. I only have one account. If I use the same login on tivo.com, it shows the roamio as one of my devices. What fun!

While chatting with tivo suppot, I tried restarting the app, and shazam!, the 2nd time I try to setup streaming, it has no problems.

It sure is nice that the very first thing you see when installing the app for the first time is a stream setup that always fails . (I cleared the data and cache and uninstalled and reinstalled a couple of times, and the initial failure happened every time).


----------

